# Ryobi back pack blower issue's



## mrbb (Apr 6, 2015)

OK so, last yr I needed a new leave blower and decided to try one of the Ryobi backpack blowers on sale at Home Depot. I got one, and it refused to start using the easy start mode(gather a like choke deal) BUT would start first or second pull, in the run spot after primming the bump 10 times or so
it ran great for the first two tancks(mixed up 2 gallons of gas) BUT the thrid tank of gas, I ran it dry, out of gas and,it didn't want to re start, after a few dozen trys It started, and then I noticed every time I ran it out of gas, it wouldn't start/
OK easy fix, don't run it out of gas right?. lol
BUT after I would run it out of gas, I also had a running issue with it, if I tilted it at all, it would about stall
then lets say at about the 8 tank of gas, it wouldn't run well at all, would rev up, then die, then if again I tiolted the blower at all it would about stall/
HUMM< still using same fuel, still only have blower about 4 weeks, and its running like crap, using GOOD syn 2 stroke oil mixed correctly(have 35+ yrs of using 2 stroke motors), so don't think its a fuel issue, BUT got new fuel to rule it out, stll ran like crap!
took it back to Home depot and they gave me a new one!

NEW one, started the same as old one, and now has same issue's as old one, I replaced a plug, (old one looked OK ) still runs like crap
and stalls idle changes at will if the blower it tilted at all, or moved fast left to right on my back!
like it starves for fuel or gets too much when you move, I have a lot of low tree branches I have to bend to get under thus why I notice this
and again, IF I run LOW on fuel(NOT OUT) it runs like crap, does this warm OR cold
always starts fine when cold and HOT
just runs like crap, for 5 minutes or so, then clears up , after everty time I shut it off
every time I shut it off, ot will run like crap once I re start it, be it HOT or cold!
new plug or old?
any idea's?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 6, 2015)

Sounds like a carb issue. Have you have had it adjusted?


----------



## mrbb (Apr 6, 2015)

ANewSawyer said:


> Sounds like a carb issue. Have you have had it adjusted?


NO haven't screwee with the carb yet, and reasosn being is, again after it runs for 5 minutes, it runs fine again, ONLY has issue,s when I shuit it off and then restart it, then issues start and then clear up in time, BUT it does this every time I shut it off, then runs fine
SO< the fact it runs fine once running, or till I Fisrt shut it off after a cold start
then after its run great I stop to add gas or take a break, it runs like crap for 5 minuts or so, and then runs great? NO adjusting anything, like a random stop causes issue


----------

